

Computer 'Web' to Change Billion of Lives (Yeah, Right) - up_and_up
https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/e57f172c-fc88-4bce-8401-795a8012db92-original.jpeg

======
Gyonka
Gave me a good laugh... but hey, i'm not sure I wouldn't say the same thing
today about something that seems crazy then turns out to change the world.

